# My Dawes SST arrived...Not Good!



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

and so far not so good. While unpacking it, I found that the front rim is a bit damaged. The bike was not packed very well.  :mad2:

I will update this thread as I go. I am NOT happy right now.

Let's see how BD handles this.

1. Damaged front rim










2. Rear wheel is so out of true it's unrideable. It will need some work.

3. Front wheel out of true as well. Not bad, but again needs some love.

5. 54.5cm TT on this bike and it comes with a 60cm stem? 

6. Post is a bit short for some at 280mm. But it's fine for me and using another post anyways.

7. Frame looks good as does the paint so far.

8. HS is the absolute worst. Cheap and griding already. I will install a CC or IRD soon.

9. Otherwise the bike is spec'ed pretty decent. Bars, seatpost, and saddle are cheap. But get the job done. I will add my own Nitto BH later.

10. Bikes specs on BD says 28c tires, mine came with 25c.

Once I get it all tidy up and BD deals with the wheel, I will give an overall review with pics that will be unbiased. I really hope they will just send a new wheel and I don't have to breakdown and return the whole bike.

I did this twice with Randall Scott Cycles and their Tomasso track bike. No fun!!  As I need a commuter now.

EDIT: Now after looking it over even more, the drive side crank bolt is stripped. Looks like a impact wrench was used to put the cranks on. The is ntohing left on the inside of the bolt.
The rear wheel was so tight, I had to use a breaker bar to remove it.


----------



## airs0ft3r (Feb 28, 2008)

You should definitely PM Mike here. He should take care of you. That's completely unacceptable.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Karla from BD is sending out a new front wheel ASAP. Thank you!

The crank bolt came out after soem drilling. Nothing is damaged excpet the BB is now shot. It's a $5 BB so no biggie. I did not even bother asking for a replacement as everyhting is fine now.

I will post pics with the upgrades later.

So far BD CS and ordering process is very good.


----------

